# hay barn rent



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

Looking to get an idea on what a fair rate would be for barn rent. Ive heard of some people doing it by the ton. Just want to be fair. Havent found a barn yet but want to be prepared to make an offer when finding one. Would be for storing big sqiares or rounds


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Depends on the barn, a tight dry barn with big doors here you are competing against RV and boat storage folks who get about 1$ per square foot for 6 months.

Something with small doors / low ceiling like old hog barns isn't used for big vehicle storage and fetches much less.

I've not heard what tarp buildings fetch.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Google "farm building rental rate survey". Big squares @ $1.50 to $3.50 each; Rounds @$5.to $5.71 each. We're renting space for a 1000 bales + at about $1.60 per bale on 3x3x8's. Roofed without sidewalls. Great yard, open ends, 5 high with no issues. Hope this helps. Merry Christmas !


----------

